# Settle in Portugal with family



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dear All, 
I want to settle in purtgal with my family ne my wifecand two chids on tourist visa.. 
Is this possible? 
Please suggest...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It'll depend on what passport you have and possibly how much money you're able/willing to invest and possibly even what skills you have. - But it's not impossible. 

You need to tell us more.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

thakurajay17 said:


> Dear All,
> I want to settle in purtgal with my family ne my wifecand two chids on tourist visa..
> Is this possible?
> Please suggest...



Hi Vinay, Are you same Vinay who is going to to settle in Australia ....and NZ........and America?


----------



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi Vinay, Are you same Vinay who is going to to settle in Australia ....and NZ........and America?


Obviously a very 'unsettled' individual!!


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

But sir there is some examples of peoples who have went to putgal on shenegan visa.. And doing work on some hotels and depisited his tax for 6 months and after depositing the tax they have applied for papers.... 

Please confirm... Can I rake this risk??


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I really do think that you need to do some more SERIOUS research


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> I really do think that you need to do some more SERIOUS research


That, and learn how to spell _Portugal_ correctly.


----------

